# Two nuggets



## Dany (Jun 15, 2019)

Last week, I was roaming in a local yard sale when I saw on a table two folding cameras, in closed position.
I slightly opened them and... waooh! rapidly closed them back.
Trying to hide my excitement I bargained during few seconds to obtain the lot for 40 euros (about 45 USD).
The two gems I got are as follows:

 A Zeiss Ikon Super Ikonta C (531/2)
This coupled rangefinder camera from Germany is the 1949/1950 version fitted with a Compur Rapid shutter and a rare Tessar Opton lens.






A "Teleroy" from the French manufacturer Royer. Produced at the same period of time as the Zeiss.
It is also of the coupled rangefinder type. Fitted with a nice SOM Berthiot Flor treated lens and characterized by its yellow tinted rangefinder lens.





I already had a Teleroy camera in my collection but with the distance numbers engraved in feet on the lens. Some evidence that Royer was trying to export at the time.


----------



## IanG (Jun 15, 2019)

Very nice, I'm jealous 

Ian


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 17, 2019)

Super nice pieces.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 17, 2019)

Good score!


----------



## terri (Jun 18, 2019)

They both look very clean, especially the Super Ikonta.   I see that Tessar lens!   

Nice score.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 25, 2019)

Thief! So jealous, although I have all Zeiss SuperIkontas, the Frenchie camera is a gem!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 26, 2019)

Stop making me drool on my keyboard.


----------

